# We Did It!



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Well we did it







, we bought the 02 26RS today!!!! It was snowing like crazy here in New England but we weathered the roads so we could go and take a look at the trailer we put a deposit on at the RV show on Saturday.

Dh is glad that I was able to go with him because he would not have bought it without me there (would have said he needed for me to see it first) I could see through the dirt and minor wear things. He expected it to be as clean and in as good a shape as our 99 Coleman. You know some people are just yanky skanky when it comes to keeping their RV's in good condition. We don't plan on keeping this unit forever, just long enough to get us to a larger TV and then a larger TT. With our trade in and some extra cash we have, we will only owe 3,000. on it (can't go wrong there!) Anything to get out of our pop-up at this point.

The minor wear things can be fixed with some good old cleaning, some sandpaper and enamel paint (on stove top cover and outside stove) and some paint on the cabinet in the bunk house (from moving a TV in and out of the cabinet) Hey is there space to store things under the lower bunk beds if you cut a hole and put a cabinet dooor there? (thinking of kids backpacks or extra blankets)

The wallpaper boarder is coming off in spots but I figure this can be fixed with some glue correct?

But there were no water stains or anything. (Good day as there was snow sitting on the roof) The owner of the RV place that showed us the TT said he checks for leaks by filling the unit with air and then spaying a soap solution on it to check for leaking air.

I was







when I saw there was no TV shelf next to the cabinet in the kitchen (does anyone think I could intall a shelf there to put a 13 inch TV (or else we will buy a flat screen that we can attach to the cabinet) Not to keen on the cabinet in the bunkhouse as it lacking the doors that the 03 has so I was thinking of adding a shelf for a TV and then having space under to store clothes.

All in all it was time to move out of the pop up (just don't have the energy anymore to pack and unpack that thing each time we go camping, get to the campground and pack up to go home again.

Tell me, do people normally not clean their TT up before they trade it in? Good grief I told the owner he is really getting off easy with ours because I cleaned it really well before we closed it up for the winter this year because we knew we were going to sell it.

Chris


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Chris-

Congrats on the trailer. Nothing wrong with getting a nice used trailer, usually nothing a little TLC won't fix. I just sold a pop-up couple weeks ago, the first thing I did was clean it up for the new owner









Hope you enjoy the trailer!!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

When we sold our pop up it was spot less. Part of our breaking camp at the end of each trip was to make it nice and clean so that when we set back up it fresh. It also helped keep the concern for bugs to a minimum.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats Chris! And welcome to the Outback family









It amazes me the number of us that upgrade from a pop-up - in our case a Coleman Nevada - to an Outback. I guess great minds do think alike!









By the way, we always kept our Coleman spotless as well, and sold it that way too. Just wish we could fit the Outback in the garage like we did with the pop-up!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Congrats on the trailer. Nothing wrong with getting a nice used trailer, usually nothing a little TLC won't fix. I just sold a pop-up couple weeks ago, the first thing I did was clean it up for the new owner >>>>>>>>

Well we saved ourselves about $7,000. buying the 02 and we know we will need a new TV soon so this was the smartest way to go this time. The dealer gave us $3,500. for our 99 Coleman Cheyenne. I know we could have gotten more if we sold it ourselves but we just did not want the hassle of that (puting an add in the paper etc)

We had started looking last spring for a used Outback, but boy are they hard to come by. So even though this TT has dirty and has some cosmetic things I figured for the price...... we could not pass it up. Dh was glad I could see through the "dirt". The bathroom was very clean though and dh said if the bathroom had been as dirty as the rest he would have said FORGET IT!

I went through our pop up and scrubbed the floor, got all the scuff marks off of it and everything. Colemans are great as even though ours was 6 years old it still smelled brand new. But we had some minor cosmetic stuff wrong with our Cheyenne (faucet leaked, the fold over galley was out of wack (I have no clue as to what happened there) the door pannel was off the track a bit (number two son decided to toss a basketball into the door to try and hit his brother a couple years ago) oh and the support inside the front trunk was coming unglued) All these things the dealer can fix up with little to no cost to them. So it was better to use it as a trade in then having to fix these ourselves.

Hey does eveyone know that "Coleman" sticker is no longer on the Fleetwood pop ups? They lost the name in a lawsuit. The dealer we were at yesturday said that he felt that was going to hurt them big time and only bought one truck load of Fleetwood pop ups instead of his usual 2 or 3.

Chris


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

It amazes me the number of us that upgrade from a pop-up - in our case a Coleman Nevada - to an Outback. I guess great minds do think alike!>>>>>>

It was time. The Cheyenne was our second pop up. I loved our pop up but with 4 growing boys the space was getting really cramped as we had to use the dinnette as a bed and the goucho couch too. We would have clothes bags all over the place with 6 of us and I felt when we would go away for just a weekend, a good percentage of the time was spent loading and unloading to open it and close it.

It is going to be so nice to be able to leave the beds made up and not have to break those down. Plus I won't have to pack bags anymore, I am going to go and buy myself a few of those soft fold up hampers. Toss the clothes in those and put them in the closets in the trailer. It will also be nice not to have to pack a cooler and ride with it between two of the boys in the Suburban.

I am also going to buy a set of bath towels to leave in the Outback along with beach towels.

Chris


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

_Hey is there space to store things under the lower bunk beds if you cut a hole and put a cabinet dooor there? (thinking of kids backpacks or extra blankets)_

Hi, i did this modification last year. instead of cutting a hole, i just removed the white panel. (to do this you must remove the support in the back and then put it back. This open space is now usefull to store the huge amount







of running shoes, boots, etc... that a family of five can have!

have a good day!


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi, i did this modification last year. instead of cutting a hole, i just removed the white panel. (to do this you must remove the support in the back and then put it back. This open space is now usefull to store the huge amount of running shoes, boots, etc... that a family of five can have!>>>>

WOW that sounds great! Got any pics?


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

sorry no pics.

my trailer is stored for winter 125 miles away from home.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Chris...
We were 'pop-upers' too!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

We were nearly Coleman Popup owners before deciding to dive right in and get the Outback. There were three problems with popups for my wife

1. The toilet being in the shower.
2. Process to dump the toilet (removing the gray tank to dump).
3. Staying warm at night with all soft sides.

Randy


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Another former "pop-uper" here (for six years). Bought the Outback for the same reasons mentioned plus love the ability to pull into a rest area at night and get a few winks.

We have an '02 26RS we bought new- haven't changed much of anything. We love it!

Enjoy, Chris!

-Matt


----------



## Madden6 (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Chris!
Congratulations on the purchase of your 26rs. We too just became owners of a 26rs back in October. Only 1 trip before we had to put it away for the winter. We are already planning some for the Spring. 
What dealer did you buy yours from? We dealt with Arlington RV in West Warwick RI. Seemed like a pretty good company. 
Anyway good luck with yours. HAppy Camping! sunny


----------

